# Please help me with moving fish long distances



## brit4257 (May 27, 2011)

I have had my saltwater aquarium with fish in it for about two years now. I usually get all of my fish locally, so I have never seen how fish get shipped from stores that are further away.

I wanted to ask some of you for advice. I am about to go visit some family and they also have a saltwater setup. However, they are breaking their tank down and are going to give the fish to me. I have to travel about fifteen hours by car. What is the best way to keep the fish alive for that long of a car ride?

I want to be sure that when I get home I still have fish that are alive and haven't died from being shaken up or from being in a traveling container for a long period of time.

Thanks for the help!

Brittany




​


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Try looking through this thread:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/moving-fish-12799/

It's freshwater, but the same basic idea. I'd put some of the old tank's substrate into the cooler also. For aeration you can purchase a pump at a local sporting goods store that will run off the car's power. Those are usually used to keep bait alive in a boat. You could potentially use the tanks filter (canister?) if you purchase a small power converter for the car (<$25). The only issue with the cooler is sloshing, so drive smoothly!

Others may have additional ideas, but at least this is a start! Good Luck!

One more thread with other ideas relating to taking some of the original water with you (depending on the room you have):
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/livebearers/moving-fish-20586/


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

overnight shipping is prob. even more then 15 hours and they come bagged in a styrofoam ( spelling? ) cooler.

i suggest a 5 gallon home depot bucket if you can, pre-rinse it with water well first, make sure to get one of the $0.50 lids for it.
instead of spending $25 on a car converter, search for a battery powered air pump. drill a small hole in the lid and feed some hose through the hole, turn pump on, and things should go smoothly.
just dont stop mid trip to go sight seeing or for a long sit down dinner as to where the bucket can sit in a hot car. infact, running the air conditioning on the ride home may be wise too.

if your getting their rock and stuff, get another bucket and lid, put the rock into this bucket, fill with tank water as to where the rocks are covered. *do not put live stock in bucket with rock.* it will slosh around and crush anything living. this bucket doesnt need an air pump. just close the lid. mid trip, removing the lid and peeking on things is good as it will allow for a brief gas exchange. bringing a third bucket with just saltwater in it may not be a bad idea either if theres room for it. a 15 hour trip is a decent drive and it rarely hurts to plan and prepare for a disaster, and having that extra saltwater on hand may save something. chances of you needing to use it are slim, but its like having a triple A card, getting a flat but not having a cell phone to call them. lol
hope that helps some, and good luck.


----------

